# redécoupage ethnique



## stanzavuota

Buongiorno! 

Ho trovato questa frase in questo testo: "Démographie: analyse et synthèse. Les déterminants de la migration". Non riesco a trovare una buona traduzione per "redécoupage ethnique".
Ci si riferisce a spostamenti forzati di parti della popolazione fuori dal proprio paese negli anni successivi alla seconda guerra mondiale. 
"Le redécoupage ethnique de l'Europe orientale a causé à lui seul le déplacement de plus de 15 millions de personnes."

Traduco così, ma non mi piace: 
La ridivisione etnica dell'Europa orientale ha causato, da solo, lo spostamento di oltre 15 milioni di persone. 

Avete un'idea migliore?
Grazie!
SV


----------



## Elmoro

stanzavuota said:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> Ho trovato questa frase in questo testo: "Démographie: analyse et synthèse. Les déterminants de la migration". Non riesco a trovare una buona traduzione per "redécoupage ethnique".
> Ci si riferisce a spostamenti forzati di parti della popolazione fuori dal proprio paese negli anni successivi alla seconda guerra mondiale.
> "Le redécoupage ethnique de l'Europe orientale a causé à lui seul le déplacement de plus de 15 millions de personnes."
> 
> Traduco così, ma non mi piace:
> La ridivisione etnica dell'Europa orientale ha causato, da solo, lo spostamento di oltre 15 milioni di persone.
> 
> Avete un'idea migliore?
> Grazie!
> SV



Io direi "ricomposizione"


----------



## stanzavuota

Grazie Elmoro! 
E' interessante: a te redécoupage suggerisce un'idea di _mettere insieme_, a me di _separare_. La tua proposta suona meglio della mia, ma mi piacerebbe sentire il parere di qualche francofono, sul senso di redécoupage...
SV


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, 
Anche a me _découpage _farebbe pensare a _divisione_, visto che significa _taglio_, ma in questo caso dovrebbe voler dire _suddivisione_, quindi _redécoupage = risuddivisione = riorganizzazione_. 
Vedi QUI:
Redécoupage des territoires: "Nouvelle organisation territoriale de la République".


----------



## stanzavuota

Moltissime grazie, Necsus!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
D'accordo con Necsus su "riorganizzazione". Sarebbe anche possibile "la nuova ripartizione etnica".


----------



## stanzavuota

Grazie molte, Matoupachat! Ottimo suggerimento.


----------

